# TV Hyundai enciende pero se apaga en 10 minutos.



## miguelarellano (Mar 12, 2013)

Buenas amigos tengo una tv hyundai modelo htv 2020, la falla es la siguiente, el enciende perfectamente pero luego de unos 10 a 20 min se apaga, cambie los capacitores de la fuente pero sigue la falla, que me recomendarían amigos


----------



## elgriego (Mar 12, 2013)

Hola colega ,y cuando se apaga el tv ,que pasa con el +B,se mantiene estable o tambien desaparece.

Saludos.


----------



## miguelarellano (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok cuando revise te diré cual es la medicion, era una mala soldadura, gracias de todas maneras amigo pero tengo otro tv igual marca y modelo, pero la falla es diferente, éste tv Hyundai modelo htv 2020, el cual presenta la siguiente falla, enciende bien, y usando la antena al cabo de unos 20 min se le va la imagen, y se escucha bajito, pero si se usa la entrada AV funciona perfectamente todo el tiempo. que opinan amigos ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2013)

miguelarellano, lo tuyo  puede ser problema de ATF o soldadura floja en el ic jungla


----------



## miguelarellano (Mar 14, 2013)

me di cuenta que cuando la pantalla se pone negra, los filamentos del bulbo se apagan, es decir ya no se ve luz. y comienza a hacer sonidos el flyback.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2013)

entonces revisa las soldaduras del flyback y el transistor horizontal ,,,primero


----------



## miguelarellano (Mar 15, 2013)

Las soldaduras están bien y el transistor horizontal también esta bien. Ahora tanto por antena como por entrada AV se pone pantalla negra como a los 10 min.

Serà el flyback ?


----------



## Edwardyc (Dic 18, 2018)

amigos  tengo una falla deun tv hyundai de 14¨ prende  pero se apaga  al rato....  descargo el capacitor  grande de la fuente y vuelve a encender por un rato
Gracias  por la ayuda


----------



## pandacba (Dic 18, 2018)

Revisa los capacitores y que no haya partes con mucha temperatura que modelo es el tuyo?


----------



## Flor Sosa (Jul 26, 2021)

Hola buenas tardes . Tengo mi tele de 49 pulgadas enciende bien y cada Un 1 minutos hace un ruido y se apaga solo y se vuelve a prender , que puede ser me recomienda no prenderlo mas hasta ver la falla ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2021)

Si Flor Sosa , mejor que lo vea un técnico antes que empeore !


----------

